# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  R imitator 'Varadero' tads

## Lynn

Decided to pop out this AM !

This is one of 8 maybe 10 tads-currently
R imitator  'Varadero'
I removed this tad from the enclosure on 9/14 





This little tad will have some company in a about 2 weeks 

In various stages of development ..   removed between 10/1- (2) this AM 11/26
2 additional tads will remain in the enclosure for a week or 2.



 :Butterfly:

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## bill

Awesome Lynn! You must be so proud!

----------


## Lynn

Thanks Bill !

They are just .....so ....cute. Little 'mini-mes' 
That first few minutes 'out' make me nervous!

We are planning springtails for dinner  - yummy !

----------


## jz24

Hi Lynn,
Congratulations.  They are too cute for words.  I honestly can't stand it.  You are doing a fabulous job and I am so happy for you.  Take care.

Judy

----------


## Lynn

Cute little 'newbie' decided to join 'his' little tank mate this AM

----------


## Carlos

They look great Lynn  :Smile:  !

----------


## Cody

Freaking awesome!  :Big Applause:

----------


## Lynn

Up-date on my little  R imitator "Varadero" _breeding project_.

All of these photos were taken this morning.

These are the current  ( 3 juveniles )  that have been transferred to a 'mini' temporary home.
These tads were pulled 10/10, 10/1 and 9/13.

Pretty markings !
 10/10

10/1

9/13


This is how I have been managing them

The tads are pulled from their enclosure  ( w/ 2 breeding pair ---YES -*ALL* living happily - together ) about 10 days after they are transported to a film canister and raised in distilled water:

( lots more in there !  ) yikes 



When ready ....they are remove here ( seeded with lots of spring tails) : ( QT type set up - springs are easy to eat ) 



Then moved here after I have witnessed them practicing > eating fruit flies  :Smile:  


These are 2 1/2 gallon glass aquariums w/ glass lids ( gravel and ABG ) 
This is.....as well, heavily, seeded with springs. 'yummy'


This is fun ,VERY easy, and *lots* of work  !

I have a larger exo  ready and waiting for the babies that will not go to their permanent homes until April  :Wink: 



The parent's enclosure:



Parents hanging out together ( chubby female - - in the forefront ) 



More eggs on a leaf: ( lower L egg doesn't  look  good ?    :Frown:   - might be the angle ) I can't leave the door open too long to get a good look  - they are escape artists !  :Big Grin: 



 :Butterfly:

----------


## Gail

These threads make we want.................

----------


## Lynn

> These threads make we want.................


 :Big Grin:  We are meeting at a White Plains show in April !  :Smile:   :Smile: 

I still have 'unclaimed' babies ! However, I don't want to ship them !
6 or 7 are promised , so far. It looks like I will have 2 additional babies that will be old enough for re-homing in April.
Happy to share as I know you have a stellar resume   :Big Grin:  That's all that matters to me  :Smile: 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Alex Shepack

They look awesome Lynn!

----------


## Gail

Hmmmm, that would give me plenty of time for research & setup.  You Temptress you!!


> We are meeting at a White Plains show in April !  
> 
> I still have 'unclaimed' babies ! However, I don't want to ship them !
> 6 or 7 are promised , so far. It looks like I will have 2 additional babies that will be old enough for re-homing in April.
> Happy to share as I know you have a stellar resume   That's all that matters to me

----------


## Lynn

> Hmmmm, that would give me plenty of time for research & setup.  You Temptress you!!


 :Big Grin:  
Gail, They are simple, simple, simple to keep ! 
Imis are adorable---up all day - busy as little bees ! 
I'm sitting in my kitchen - I can hear them calling and calling from the basement !

The most challenging part of taking care of them ----is they will escape---- if give any split second to do so. 
I have posted 2 horror stories - with happy endings - thank goodness ! I never go in their tank with out taking inventory. They hitch rides on the doors! I could swear they wait for the opportunity  :Big Grin: 

They do need some space ( height !)---- they love to climb. 
An enclosure should be a minimum of 18" high ( not including substrate)
I have mine in an * 18 x 18 wide x 24 high exo terra ( screen on top replaced with glass- easy ! ) just rip out the screen and  silicone the glass into the frame (there is a thread with instructions / and photos  here on FF somewhere )
4 imitators are kept in this size enclosure; they use every speck of space !

I believe pet smart has them for * 109.00 $
3 bags of ABG                              25.00
I have plenty of poly screening and substrate barrier ( happy to share) ( I use screen and quilting poly ) 
I use small gravel instead of hydro on the very bottom-it goes on sale at pet smart
I drill my tanks                             25.00  ( so worth it ) 
glass for the top                          20.00  ( I buy real cheap plastic frames w/ glass at michaels, and use the glass. It's perfect-- no UV protection !) 
frogs                                          free  :Surprise:  

plus plants -- EASY !!!  we could bring you cuttings ! _Heath has the most !!!! Like a nursery _ 
I'm hoping Bill can make it ! We could twist his arm for some cuttings.  :Pride:  He has great plants !
They can and should remain in a QT set-up for a while  - mostly so you can get to know them and their sweet little habits !!!    :Smile: 

Oh.. of course .....food ...... FF culture supplies

You could do a vertical conversion ? You want a door that can close quickly and safely !

Amazon.com: Exo Terra Glass Terrarium Small/Tall, 18 x 18 x 24 Inches: Pet Supplies

food for thought   :Glee:   keep me posted

----------


## Cody

> These threads make we want.................


Hahaha, I think a lot of us feel that way.  :Wink:

----------


## Gail

I have all the stuff needed to put a viv together (got tanks out the wahzoo) but the only thing that stops me are the FF.  I've thought of terribils because they get big enough for pinhead crickets and newly hatched red runner roaches, but then I really don't know if I'm commited to another group.


> Gail, They are simple, simple, simple to keep ! 
> Imis are adorable---up all day - busy as little bees ! 
> I'm sitting in my kitchen - I can hear them calling and calling from the basement !
> 
> The most challenging part of taking care of them ----is they will escape---- if give any split second to do so. 
> I have posted 2 horror stories - with happy endings - thank goodness ! I never go in their tank with out taking inventory. They hitch rides on the doors! I could swear they wait for the opportunity 
> 
> They do need some space ( height !)---- they love to climb. 
> An enclosure should be a minimum of 18" high ( not including substrate)
> ...

----------


## Lynn

> I have all the stuff needed to put a viv together (got tanks out the wahzoo) but the only thing that stops me are the FF.  I've thought of terribils because they get big enough for pinhead crickets and newly hatched red runner roaches, but then I really don't know if I'm commited to another group.


For sure ! It is a commitment.  The Fr Fl are a pain in the bippy !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynn

3- R imitator eggs
Photo taken this AM  with iPhone5 and Olloclip 21X macro lens



great little gadget ! 
olloclip macro, telephoto, wide angle, fish-eye, and polarizing iPhone photo lenses

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

female / focused on her leg

----------


## Lynn

Same leaf with eggs as post # 17
Turns out all three are doing fine

One tad is currently on the back of one of the males 


2- eggs left here- above
The more slowly developing egg ( upper portion of the photo) is the one I thought was not viable.
Just lagging behind......I guess. They are very good parents  :Smile: 
They spent a lot of time keep these eggs moist.
Most of the eggs are in bead container I have suspended along the 'ceiling' of the tank.
I suspended them by passing the mist tubing through holes I made in the container.

Thanks for looking  :Butterfly: 
Happy New Year

----------


## Lynn

Same juvenile as in post #1
removed from the 'parental' enclosure on 9/14/2013

_That's a lot of springtails !!!!!!_



This little guy was actually shedding.

----------


## Heather

Happy New Year and they look great Lynn!  :Smile: 

Gail, I LOVE mine  :Wink: . And, I do have lots of plants  :Wink: . And I can get bunches more in a jiffy  :Smile: . My local greenhouse loves our frogs and photos and they now let me pick from their little cuttings... great for dart tanks. I can also get small maponi wood pieces for $10-15. I'd get some for you just for wood cost. Lynn's a great frog grandma  :Big Grin: . I have her first imi baby and we just love her  :Smile: . 

Fruit fly cultures aren't fun to make, but if you live near a Petco, you might be able just to buy them. Much cheaper to make your own though. Springtail cultures are super easy and I have tens-of-thousands  :Wink:  ... freebies for friends, of course. I've got a great culture booming for Bill... that is if he comes to the show  :Big Grin: . I'd be happy to make you up one too.

----------


## Gail

You guys crack me up!!   :Big Grin:   Oh, and Happy New Year to all.  I actually have everything needed to start a dart tank.  I just don't know if I want to commit to it.  I already have 4 tanks for frogs/toads and one huge set up for my garter snakes, and all of these are in my living room (no other place to have them).  Also can't forget my roach bin and cricket bin, oh and there's night crawlers in the frig.  Plus 2 cats, one husband and a full time job.  I LOVE to watch the videos on these guys, walking around their vivs hunting down the ff.  They remind me of little bulldogs by the way they move.

----------


## Heather

Lol!!!! Well...you know where to find us if you ever decide to  :Smile: .

----------


## Lynn

Little 'Varadero' up-date: 

Three batches in various stages of development

 

I say female ! This froglet is huge ! I call her 'Thunder Thighs"  :Big Grin:  

 

 5 waiting >  :Smile:  soon ( dated when they were pulled from parental enclosure)  

  

--------------------------------------------------------

Four in this one :
will likely decide to leave its glass tad container later today ?  
 
 yesterday > I hate that 1st few hours out  ..... scary 

below:
center froglet is the same "scary" pic above 
upper L has been out about a week 


---------------------------------------------------------

very new  >   really pretty markings ! >

*Mini enclosures* 
First class travel accommodations to White Plains .... April 6th   :Cheerful: 
bottom up > gravel/poly/screening/ABG/a little plant/and of course springs and isopods- yummy
( I use a layer of poly in all my enclosures )
(high grade food containers - PBA free - 3 qt) 
I built these last weekend. 
What a mess.  :Stupid:  I clogged the sink - AGAIN ! 
The foglets are not in these yet.
They are cycling..the springs are getting cozy  :Couple Inlove: 

 

 







 







 :Butterfly:   Whew............

----------

Mentat

----------


## bill

So cute! Look, they look like they're saying "I want to go live with bill!" Lol

----------


## Carlos

So happy to see the good care my babies are getting Lynn  :Smile:  !  Reminds me of the years I breed Bettas; just more complicate with all the stages and metamorphosis  :EEK!:  .

----------


## Heather

> So cute! Look, they look like they're saying "I want to go live with bill!" Lol


Great photos! I love the updates  :Smile: . They're looking great!  :Big Grin: 

Lynn, how long does it take them to morph from egg to tad? And tad to froglet?

----------


## Paul

Awesome setup Lynn! 

I am just starting learning the fruit fly culturing process. I messed up the first time and waited to long to start the next cutler. Good thing nothing I have is depending on the fruit flies for food. I have also moved several of my larger male and female crickets into a separate container with coco fiber substrate. I don't think they are mature enough to breed yet, but I am trying lol. 

I have never done any of this before so there is a fair amount of trial and error happening over here. I am trying to get the FF culturing down pretty good before we start buying Dart frogs and want to get the Cricket breeding down so I don't have to buy crickets anymore lol. 

I bought a culture of springtails from Joshs Frogs and seeded the RETF terrarium with them, but have not tried to culture my own... Any tips and tricks you all have would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Gail

Stop the temptation!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Lynn

> So cute! Look, they look like they're saying "I want to go live with bill!" Lol





> So happy to see the good care my babies are getting Lynn  !  Reminds me of the years I breed Bettas; just more complicate with all the stages and metamorphosis  .





> Great photos! I love the updates . They're looking great! 
> 
> Lynn, how long does it take them to morph from egg to tad? And tad to froglet?


They are doing well... they are very easy....just time consuming
You need lots and lots of sprintails

_Uncle Carlos_...I think you will be getting 'Thunder Thighs' and her 2 tank mates. ( they are the oldest ) 

_Uncle Billy._..You will be getting the 2nd round. The three .....in the last photos... in post # 24
They came out of water yesterday, last week, and the week before. 

Auntie Heath and Uncle Alex will be getting the babies more recently pulled from the parental tank.
They will be in the water for another 10 days or so? 

Silly heheheheh

_Lynn, how long does it take them to morph from egg to tad? And tad to froglet?_
Not exactly sure, Heath.... I really have not checked the calendar to answer precisely.  
Tad to froglet... definitely varies----it's slower right now compared to the summer._ " I hate winter"_

You could check the dates here :  http://www.frogforum.net/dart-frogs-...-varadero.html

 :Butterfly:

----------

deranged chipmunk, Heatheranne

----------


## Lynn

> Stop the temptation!!!


You're funny....I'm holding out for you !!!!!!!!!!   :Wink:

----------


## Lynn

> Awesome setup Lynn! 
> 
> I am just starting learning the fruit fly culturing process. I messed up the first time and waited to long to start the next cutler. Good thing nothing I have is depending on the fruit flies for food. I have also moved several of my larger male and female crickets into a separate container with coco fiber substrate. I don't think they are mature enough to breed yet, but I am trying lol. 
> 
> I have never done any of this before so there is a fair amount of trial and error happening over here. I am trying to get the FF culturing down pretty good before we start buying Dart frogs and want to get the Cricket breeding down so I don't have to buy crickets anymore lol. 
> 
> I bought a culture of springtails from Joshs Frogs and seeded the RETF terrarium with them, but have not tried to culture my own... Any tips and tricks you all have would be greatly appreciated.


springs and isopods -I use containers- ie 'Glad' / wet - not damp- ABG/leaf litter/ and chunk charcoal 
I put pin holes in the lids for air
Why:
1) no longer separate the springs from the isopods  ( have them living in the same cultures) The like it !  :Big Grin: 
2)  don't want the FF to get in

I feed green zucchini to the isopods and bakers yeast to the springtails
( I keep the yeast in the frig and the zucchini in the freezer and take it out/defrost when I need it)

FF -- they take a little practice. 
Make sure the are warm enough.

I hope to get to some pics up later of my work area ? 
Whatever you do....don't accidentally mix your FF species in the same culture...
they will take flight   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Not fun !  :Big Grin: 

TTYL, Paul

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Carlos

> ..._Uncle Carlos_...I think you will be getting 'Thunder Thighs' and her 2 tank mates. ( they are the oldest )...


"Thunder Thighs"...  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Paul

Yeah I am taking great care and labeling my FF cultures and ensure they are kept separate. Going as far as to keep them on opposite sides of the room.

----------


## bill

If they come from the same source, no need to separate them. The key to culturing them is heat. They like I nice warm area, but not too warm.

----------


## Paul

> If they come from the same source, no need to separate them. The key to culturing them is heat. They like I nice warm area, but not too warm.


Guess I should of been clear lol I meant I keep the 2 species of fruit flies i have separate  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

Gowth up-date


This is one of 3 one that will be _calling home_ w/ Carlos ( _Mentat_) :
( yes ... Carlos this is 'Thunder Thighs'  :Big Grin:  )


This is one of Bill's ( _deranged chipmunk_ ) froglets ( same froglet pictured below - in the belly shot)


This little guy was shedding - had a fruit fly on it's head --how annoying !
Enlarge the photo ! check out the blue sparkles of color on it's front feet
I love the yellow chest !

 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

Omg! They are so adorable!!! Hello little ones!!

----------


## Carlos

"Thunder Thighs" is my babe frog  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Heather

> "Thunder Thighs" is my babe frog  !


They're so cute! Looking great!  :Smile:

----------


## tonyball

that's awesome. are you currently selling any of those

----------


## Lynn

Hi Tony,
Sorry I missed your question.
I would sell them. But I don't ship.
If you are ever in the area - give me a shout.

I have 2 additional juveniles and 7 ( or so) tadpoles?
I don't know how many tads are in the parental enclosure; I have not looked this week.
The parents have been more quiet the past 2 weeks.
I know there are eggs but not sure about additional tads.

 :Butterfly:

----------



----------


## Lynn

For Carlos,

Sorry not a great photo. I took it through the glass of their little tank.
They are inseparable! They sleep like this ....side-by-side   :Love Heart: 



? male in the lower portion of the photo.
They will be easy to tell apart.
The ? male has 2 small dots on his head. ( one one top of the other)
The female has one very pretty spot.

You can't tell from the photo - but she is larger than him.
In fact, she is the largest female  ( compared to my other 2 breeding females )

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

> For Carlos...


Thanks for sharing update Lynn; they are gorgeous  :Smile:  !

----------


## Heather

So pretty!

----------


## bill

So adorable!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tonyball

> Hi Tony,
> Sorry I missed your question.
> I would sell them. But I don't ship.
> If you are ever in the area - give me a shout.
> 
> I have 2 additional juveniles and 7 ( or so) tadpoles?
> I don't know how many tads are in the parental enclosure; I have not looked this week.
> The parents have been more quiet the past 2 weeks.
> I know there are eggs buot sure about additional tads.


Hi Lynn ,
I just this week shipped frogs for the first time safely to Texas and had been hesitant to do so, but everything went well so I feel a lot better about shipping now so I understand your hesitancy to do so. If you do get around to shipping I would be interested in making a few purchases...thanks

----------


## Gail

Lynn shipping!!  Uh-oh, and I think I have the perfect viv.

----------


## Happy Frog

How hard is it to sex Varadero and how old do they have to be?  I've read the care sheets on imitators but they were General and I prefer to hear it from an actual Varadero owner.

Shipping frogs for the first time  is quite intimidating.  I've only done it twice but I used the same method that was used to ship my frogs to me.  The most important thing is to use a foam-lined box, Phase 22 panels or pouches and send it Priority Overnight so it gets there overnight by 10:30am the next day.

Oh, I almost forgot.  Guess who just joined Club Varadero?  Look for my post tomorrow!!!

----------

